# Can you help me identify this gun?



## guitarsandguns (Oct 24, 2012)

Someone on a 1911 forum posted these pics, wanting to know what it is. The trigger guard tells me it's a Beretta. However, I'm pretty new to guns and just recently acquired my first Beretta. I figured this would be the place to ask. Any help would be appreciated. BTW, I'm Skot, a new member from Wichita, KS. Good to be here.


















[HR][/HR]

_Before you kick in my door, you should know, it's not there for *MY* protection..._


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's not a Beretta of the 92 ilk(no locking block, fixed barrel), or any other Beretta 80's series for that matter of the blowback design w/ a fixed barrel of that type. The 92 series was derived from the Walther P-38(locking block/open slide design) and evolved to what we have today, never had a fixed barrel. The trigger guard looks like a later model 92FS design, but whatever that is above was never in the Beretta chain. Looks like a sad attempt at a copy; as many country's did produce offtakes of the Beretta 1951/92 design. I can't identify it, but I'm cetain at least it's not a Beretta, mama mia.


----------



## guitarsandguns (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, denner. Much appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

guitarsandguns said:


> Thank you, denner. Much appreciated.


No problem, but there are others much better in identification that should be able to help if possible.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thoughts:
1. It's a casting, not a forging. Maybe a "non-gun"?
2. Integral barrel, neither pressed nor pinned in place. Still maybe a "non-gun." But maybe there's a steel liner? So maybe a .22 rimfire?
3. Barrel sits way up high, so recoil spring rode underneath the barrel. Thus not a Walther-PPK-style pistol. However, most probably DA/SA ("Traditional DA").
4. The missing rear half of the frame and grip would've contained the firing mechanism. Thus frame too weak to be for any reasonably potent caliber. Maybe a .22 rimfire.
5. Well, it does seem to have a serial number (top photo, on frame, just under middle of barrel). So maybe it's really a gun after all. Still maybe a .22 rimfire.
6. Maybe something Spanish? Or South American?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like the frame for a Bruni Beretta 92, EKOL Firat Compact or similar 8mm/9mmPAK blank firing pistol.

Here's a photo clipped out of a video of a Bruni 92:










Not exact, but pretty close. As Steve has said, the missing rear section would have the firing mechanism in it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, DJ's right, it's some type of beaten up dissasembled blank firing replica.


----------



## guitarsandguns (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the good info, Y'all.


----------



## roo (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe a an older Excam import, they had some that looked like a Beretta.


----------



## Barger Arms (Apr 13, 2021)

guitarsandguns said:


> Someone on a 1911 forum posted these pics, wanting to know what it is. The trigger guard tells me it's a Beretta. However, I'm pretty new to guns and just recently acquired my first Beretta. I figured this would be the place to ask. Any help would be appreciated. BTW, I'm Skot, a new member from Wichita, KS. Good to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brother that's an ekol jackal duel 9mm blank gun and yes you can run it first cut the barrel right across the horizon just under the barrel, then if you luckier than me you can machine the remaining metal just like the barrett's 92fs get a barrett's barely and slide lock. Cut rails inside the slide or groves I should say so the lock can ride across as the slide comes back slowly hand file the top of the trigger checking it constantly for fitting and I would recommend my Barger arms gun chalk about to hit the market soon 8m going to piss all the company's off with my low cut it in half price like 7 bucks and mark your parts with it to get a perfect fit as you can. Full size slide won't work their may be a different mag (don't forget to weld the front and back frame together) solution but I only have 1 year 3 1911s, 1 jackal, 1 uzi, 1 pps-43 and 1 sten mark IV modded to integral shhhh under my build belt and honestly hand guns are so fuckin hard especially taking a blank gun and turning it true like the jackal here in the pics below, so I went with og mag for the gun and just model lead to the blank casings but that slide safety up there don't work it came in operable just for looks so I bothered not fuck with it that hand filed little peice was arthritic activating. Take care and look for Barger Arms in the near future I'm getting lisences squared away. Camera not working I will post shortly


----------

